# tips on breeding jacobins



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

hi..i have a pair of jacs, i have tried to breed them twice, but nothing yet...the first time, i trimed their hair a little bit so that they could see...they mated and layed two eggs, but nothing came out.....i guess they werent fertiled or properly incubated....well the second time, i trimed most of their hair down, to the point where they look like normal pigeons, cut off their tail and wings about 2" and trimed some feathers around the vent area...this time they only laid 1 egg, and it wasnt fertile either... am i doing something wrong? should i wait and see what happens the third time? any suggestions?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

X3MTM, You should post this thread on the show bird forum. I do not raise Jacopins but I think that this another breed that requires foster parents (PUMPERS). I do not understand why some people start with breeds that have inherent differculties in raising young.But I guess it must be the challenge. You might go to google and type in JACOPINS and see what you come up with. .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

In my case it was pure ignorance. I got one show flight when it flew into my yard and tried to get into what it thought was the loft. Didn't know a thing about the differences in breeds. Loved the breed so learned a little, but had no idea that pumpers were needed until I put my first pair together. Then it was a real steep learning curve when the parents abandoned the peepers at five days. Thank heaven I had some birds that are great foster parents at the drop of a hat. Am still learning and don't want to change horses now. But if I had it to do over, I'd sure start with something easier.

As a foot note, I entered three of my birds in the SD county fair last weekend and took 1st,2nd, and 3rd in their class. I was thrllled beyond belief as I consider myself a raw beginner still.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> As a foot note, I entered three of my birds in the SD county fair last weekend and took 1st,2nd, and 3rd in their class. I was thrllled beyond belief as I consider myself a raw beginner still.
> 
> Margarret


Congratulations, Margaret! Very well done! Pictures, please of the winners  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YES, MARGARET!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

We would ALL like to see some pictures!

HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------

